# 36" Fish tank Light Oak



## lukehouse356 (Aug 24, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Fish-Tank-Light-36-Aqueon-Single-Tube-Oak-/160496316656?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item255e5370f0


This is a fish tank light that fits 30, 38, 45 and 46 Bow Front tanks.


----------



## lukehouse356 (Aug 24, 2010)

This auction has ended. I dont know how to delete thread.


----------

